# Making a fatty



## fyrmnj (Sep 18, 2008)

Yo All;
 Can somebody tell me how to make a fatty..... recepie and ingrediants also?
thanks
FyrmnJ

"FIREMAN ARE ALWAYS IN HEAT"


----------



## wutang (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a link with the "how to" on a fattie. The ingredients are really up to you, whatever you like. Spend some time looking around the fattie forum for some ideas.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=19457


----------



## bassman (Sep 18, 2008)

There is no recipe.  Just roll out sausage, put on whatever ingredients you want, wrap in bacon and smoke.  I don't think you could make a bad fatty.


----------



## fyrmnj (Sep 18, 2008)

Wutang:
  Thamks for that "how to make a fatty link". That was a terrific tutorial on what I need to do....I have copied and pasted and printed it and will have it by my side as I step by step make my first fatty.....You guys are the greatest

FyrmnJ

"Fireman still make house calls"


----------

